# Stove Pipe Thermometer Location



## leeave96 (Nov 19, 2010)

I've got myself a stove pipe thermometer and my question is how far up on your stove pipe to you locate it?  My stove is top vent vs rear.

Thanks!
Bill


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 20, 2010)

leeave96 said:
			
		

> I've got myself a stove pipe thermometer and my question is how far up on your stove pipe to you locate it?  My stove is top vent vs rear.
> 
> Thanks!
> Bill



Bill we have ours up 18 inches from the collar of the stove on the pipe. The picture is the collar on our Lopi Liberty.


zap


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 20, 2010)

12-24" is commonly suggested. We have a horizontal stove pipe and have it somewhere around 12-18" from the back of the stove.


----------



## corey21 (Nov 20, 2010)

I put my probe thermo about 24 inches up from the stove.


----------



## joshlaugh (Nov 20, 2010)

I have a probe therm. and it is approx 15 inches up from the stovetop


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 22, 2010)

Probe thermometer here . . . I followed the directions and went 18 inches above the stove collar.


----------



## Battenkiller (Nov 23, 2010)

You have to put it where you can.  If you have a short rear-exit run straight into your flue you can't go putting it 24" up the pipe.  I think the important thing is consistency.  Mine is 18" above the collar because I can and because that's about where most folks are putting it, which allows me to compare my results with theirs to help me fine tune things.

FWIW flue temps can vary 100º or more over a couple feet on single-wall pipe, or at least on mine they do when I check with the IR gun.  That's probably one reason why many manufacturers recommend putting it in a specific spot on the stove top, where proper temps are likely to be consistent among various installations of the same stove.  The proper flue temp isn't etched in stone, it's just a reference (albeit an important one) to compare your burns with.  Make a mental note of how high it is during superior burns and try to keep it there for starters.


----------



## GatorDL55 (Nov 23, 2010)

What should you do if you have a double wall?  Can you use a magnet mount or do you have to use a probe style?


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 23, 2010)

GatorDL55 said:
			
		

> What should you do if you have a double wall?  Can you use a magnet mount or do you have to use a probe style?



Probe style thermometer for double wall pipe . . . very easy to install.


----------

